# Facts you really need to know.....



## Pappy (Apr 21, 2014)

NOT.......But, some are pretty weird.


----------



## Raven (Apr 21, 2014)

Those are funny facts Pappy.  

The recorded laughs and applause on TV shows are really annoying to me.
Sometimes there's laughter when there's nothing funny going on or being said.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2014)

I like Peepeye and Pupeye, LOL!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 21, 2014)

As for the canned laughter . . . a lot is actually produced by machine and have been meaning to get one of those little sound producing things you can carry around and use for canned laughter every time I enter a room...


----------



## Pappy (Apr 21, 2014)

Kinda like those little cans that moo when you turn them over.

Here's a couple more.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 21, 2014)




----------

